

Tsū receives $7M in founding - xdmnl
http://www.billboard.com/articles/business/6289183/tsu-launches-as-first-social-payment-platform

======
xdmnl
It looks like Tsū read the previous thread[1], and plan to let the users give
their share of the ad-generated revenue to charity.

As explained in the first thread, you need an invitation to signup. You can
use mine: [http://www.tsu.co/xavier](http://www.tsu.co/xavier).

\--

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8457622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8457622)

